
AI system outperforms experts in spotting breast cancer - helsinkiandrew
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/jan/01/ai-system-outperforms-experts-in-spotting-breast-cancer
======
helsinkiandrew
Interesting point to me was that the "Human Ensemble" method used in the UK
was only marginally improved on by the AI (itself an Ensemble of 3 techniques)

"...mammograms are reviewed by two radiologists, and sometimes a third in case
of disagreement. The AI performed only marginally better"

